# Tractor king 254



## jcrgccoot (Jul 9, 2015)

Just purchased one, just curious if any one had any experience with one?
Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF. 
Do you have pic or two share...we all like pics.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to Tractorforum! Never had any experience with these tractors, tell us what you think of it so far.


----------

